# 15 gallon



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

These are some pictures of my newly set-up 15 gallon tank. please comment on them.

Front view









Side view









Cave









A zebra danio









Whole tank









please tell me what you think.

P.S. does anyone know where i would be able to order or buy a Golden/Avacado Puffer or a Fang's Puffer?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't see the pics. It's just a whole bunch of codes....


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

i know i fixed it now
you should be able to see them now


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Pictures are kinda small but it looks good from what I can see.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

lol ok now I can see em 
Looks good! Nice job!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Thats better!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

nice tank dude.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

If that driftwood in the left is real, I would try to attach one of those anubia's to it, for a more realistic look. Zip-ties work pretty well. Otherwise it looks really good.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks awesome dude


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Good looking tank. By the way, I have the same book that you have (in the second picture)


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

lol, my mom got for me from a coworker (they took the saltwater section though ) thank you for the comments guys. still, looking for the puffer though no ideas?


----------

